# Chamomile Flowers



## FaanPret (29/1/13)

I'm planning to make a wheat with a bit of difference - I want to ad honey and chamomile flowers. My problem is with the flowers.
Did anybody try it before? 
I don't want it to be overpowering - looking for just a hint of chamomile. 
I have no idea how much to put in and when (making a 22 litre batch)

Thanks


----------



## probablynathan (29/1/13)

I have only used chamomile flowers once in a witbier. I used 2 grams at 5 mins and it was way too much.


----------



## FaanPret (29/1/13)

probablynathan said:


> I have only used chamomile flowers once in a witbier. I used 2 grams at 5 mins and it was way too much.


Thanks .....

So 1g or even less?


----------



## probablynathan (30/1/13)

Yeah, 1 gram should be ok.


----------



## FaanPret (30/1/13)

Thank you sir.

Just for interest sake - found a recipe on beersmith for a witbier where they suggest 0.8 grams (not to sure how to measure that)


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (30/1/13)

FaanPret said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Just for interest sake - found a recipe on beersmith for a witbier where they suggest 0.8 grams (not to sure how to measure that)


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-500g-0-1-gram-Precision-Digital-Pocket-Scales-Jewellery-Electronic-Weight-/310578552190?pt=AU_Envelopes_Bags_Boxes&hash=item484fec9d7e

I use something like this for my hop measurements.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/1/13)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-500g-0-1-gram-Precision-Digital-Pocket-Scales-Jewellery-Electronic-Weight-/310578552190?pt=AU_Envelopes_Bags_Boxes&hash=item484fec9d7e
> 
> I use something like this for my hop measurements.


where were you yesterday when i was at big w looking at 1g increment scales.... might buy this one as well


----------

